# [SOLVED] super scope problems



## jedfred79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am trying to setup a super scope on windows 2008 R2 server. I have the main scope (scope 1) working no problem. The second scope (scope 2) gives out the ip but won’t let the devices get to internet. 
This my settings scope 1 range 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.254 with some exclusions.
scope 2 range 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.254
Subnet is 255.255.255.0
Gateway is 192.168.0.253
Note the server ip is static with 192.168.0.2 and on same nic 192.168.1.2 subnet 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.0.253
Under scope options I have on scope 1
003 router 192.168.0.253 
005 Name Servers 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.253
006 DNS servers 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.253

Under scope options I have on scope 2
003 router 192.168.0.253 
005 Name Servers 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.253
006 DNS servers 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.253
I can ping from server 192.168.0.2 to a ip 192.168.1.7 on scope 2 and the pc on 192.168.1.7 can ping server 192.168.0.2 but can’t ping 192.168.0.253. pc can browse server by \\server\apps no problem just can’t get out what am I missing?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: super scope problems*

Perhaps it's a DNS issue When in the 192.168.1.x subnet, can you ping by name or only IP?


----------



## jedfred79 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: super scope problems*

i haven't tried by name just ip. one note on the pc ip 192.168.1.7 subnet 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.0.253. I wonder if should put put under router 192.168.1.2 (server second ip) that would make pc gateway 192.168.1.2


----------



## jedfred79 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: super scope problems*

I am remoted into server and I can ping from server to pc by name no problem I can't remote into pc right now i can make changes on server remotely but I would rather do those changes on site just in case i would mess something up


----------



## jedfred79 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: super scope problems*

I am going to change the router setting to 192.168.1.2 when i get on site today and see. On all the stuff I read about super scopes they make it sound so easy and it does all of it for you. they left a lot of stuff out.


----------



## jedfred79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I went today and a bunch changes still can't get to cloud be internal still fine. I can't ping gateway of internet


----------



## jedfred79 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: super scope problems*

I went on site today and tried many different settings with no luck, scope 1 still working but scope 2 only works internally. I can ping server ip’s not the internet gateway, so no cloud connect. I even tried to do another scope (3) under the super scope and manually set on pc the settings of ip 192.168.2.56 , sub mask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.2.1 (server 3rd ip) and dns 192.168.0.253 (internet gateway) 2nd dns 192.168.0.2 (server 1st ip) but no good still can’t ping 192.168.0.253. This thing is making my head hurt.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: super scope problems*

I think you might have confused people here after making changes today 
Can you list just like you did before What is your DNS, DC, DHCP server, and Gateway, SUBNET of each scope and range of each scope, also if you have configured the exclusions as well to better understand the situation currently


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: super scope problems*



> You now have what is termed a multinet--multiple subnets on a single physical network. But you're not quite there yet. Yes, you have an additional scope; yes, you have a superscope. But your superscope won't assign IP addresses from the new scope. And even if you add a static address from the pool to a client machine, you'll notice that you can't browse the network.
> 
> You still need to add the route to your DHCP server's network adaptor, and if you have a router, you'll want to add the IP address to it as well. Here's how to add that new address to your NIC:
> 
> ...


----------



## jedfred79 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: super scope problems*

First of all thanks to all who has responded to my question!
Loda117 Wrote:
_You now have what is termed a multinet--multiple subnets on a single physical network. But you're not quite there yet. Yes, you have an additional scope; yes, you have a superscope. But your superscope won't assign IP addresses from the new scope. And even if you add a static address from the pool to a client machine, you'll notice that you can't browse the network.

_
Yes it does assign IP addresses from second scope and I can browse server in explorer by \\server


Loda117 Wrote:
_You still need to add the route to your DHCP server's network adaptor, and if you have a router, you'll want to add the IP address to it as well. Here's how to add that new address to your NIC:

_
My Router (internet gateway) does not do DHCP. It’s IP is what I am setting as gateway 192.168.0.253. I am not sure how to the IP address to router. Now under the dhcp on the server these are the settings.
Under scope options I have on scope 1
003 router 192.168.0.253 
005 Name Servers 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.253
006 DNS servers 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.253

Under scope options I have on scope 2
003 router 192.168.0.253 
005 Name Servers 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.253
006 DNS servers 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.253 

_Open your Local Area Connection and click on Properties.
Highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and click on the Properties tab to open the properties screen shown in Figure H.
Click on Advanced which will take you to Advanced TCP/IP settings.
Select Add. A window will open where you have to add the new IP address (Figure I). Enter the address and click Add.
The next window will show both your IP addresses. Click OK, OK again on the next screen, and Close and you're done.

_
I added to the nic already ip 192.168.1.2, 255.255.255.0 and also 192.168.2.2 , 255.255.255.0 
_
Figure H
The TCP/IP properties screen.

Figure I
Here, you add the address of your new subnet.

Now, if you add an address from the new subnet as a static IP address to a client machine, you should be able to browse the network.

I won't go into the details of adding the new IP address range to a router's Ethernet interface, but if you're Cisco certified, you'll find it to be a simple procedure. (If you don't know your way around a router, though, steer clear.)

The commands to add an IP address to an interface look something like this (depending on the interface and address):

int e 0/0_

_ip address 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0

But you're adding a second address to the same interface, so you have to add the keyword secondary to the command. So to add the address range from our new child scope, the command would be:

int e 0/0

ip address 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 secondary_

I did not run the int e 0/0 do I still do that since I did the IP’s in the nic TCP/IP settings? I hope this gives you more info.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: super scope problems*

"I am trying to setup a super scope on windows 2008 R2 server"

Does not appear we have a clear understanding of what a superscope is. 

The subnet mask determines if its a subnet or supernet. You do not get a supernet using the subnet mask of 255.255.255.0

A superscope is *not* a collection of independent *disjointed* subnets.

If you want a supernet to go from 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.1.255 you use the mask 255.255.*254*.0

Remember now a subnet is a division or segment of a class of ip whereas a supernet is a collection of divisions or segments creating a larger range of *joined* ip addresses. There are rules you need to understand.

For example if you wanted to go from x.x.1.0 to x.x.3.255 you can't. Net mask is 255.255.252.0 which gives you 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.3.255

Using the same subnet mask of 255.255.252.0 with 192.168.4.0 you get a range of 192.168.4.0 - 192.168.7.255

Each step down in the 3rd octet of the mask gives you a larger ip range

255.255.248.0 gives you 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.7.255

see the pattern?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: super scope problems*

:bow: @ Wand3r3r 
Nailed it


----------



## jedfred79 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: super scope problems*

so I just change scope 1 to subnet from 255.255.255.0 to 255.255.252.0 and that is all and also all static IP's such as server to 255.255.252.0 as well right? what about scope 2 and 3 subnet 255.255.252 as well? by the way my internet gateway is a Netopia 3374 and I don't know how to do int e 0/0 command on it. Once again thanks for all your help! One more thing I installed routing and remote access today on the server and did a custom install lan only and did not help as well


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: super scope problems*

You would remove all dhcp scopes and create a new one using the correct subnet mask for the supersnet. You should also change the subnet mask on the static ip of the server. The rest [switches/router] should be fine in the 255.255.255.0 since 255.255.255.0 is contained within the supersnet.

Unless you reconfigured your physical topology of the server you should remove the RRAS role since you don't need it.

You understand where you went wrong?


----------



## jedfred79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> You would remove all dhcp scopes and create a new one using the correct subnet mask for the supersnet. You should also change the subnet mask on the static ip of the server. The rest [switches/router] should be fine in the 255.255.255.0 since 255.255.255.0 is contained within the supersnet. Unless you reconfigured your physical topology of the server you should remove the RRAS role since you don't need it. You understand where you went wrong?


I have everything already at 255.255.255.0 not 255.255.252.0 server, dhcp and both scope 1 and 2 under super scope


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: super scope problems*

jedfred you don't appear to understand what it is you are being told. You don't have a supernet. You have disjoined [no connection possible between the subnets without a router] dhcp scopes. 

Doing what you have with RRAS and individual scopes tells me you are just guessing that this stuff. Any good server book will walk you through understanding what lodia117and I have been trying to explain to you.

Best of luck!


----------



## jedfred79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> jedfred you don't appear to understand what it is you are being told. You don't have a superscope. You have disjoined [no connection possible between the subnets without a router] dhcp scopes. Were you not taught how tcp/ip works? How and when to assign it? Doing what you have with RRAS and individual scopes tells me you are just guessing that this stuff. Any good server book will walk you through understanding what lodia117and I have been trying to explain to you. Best of luck!


i guess I don't I installed the RRAS after trying to trouble shoot the problem. I did a super scope sometime back had no success so I tabled it and came back to it and released one part I had missed in the begging was creating a a second ip on the network adapter. Then I tried again and when the first scope filled up and start to second scope and I thought had it until it wouldn't surf on second scope then I started messing with it. And also posting the questions here. So what I will do is blow out the super scope and the dhcp and also the RRAS and start again when I can take their server down again. I want to say how much I want to thank all of you for your help! It will be a few days before I will try again. If you don't mind I will let you know the steps I plan then maybe if I have a mistake in plan you could tell me.

Step 1 uninstall RRAS

Step 2 delete super scope 

Step 3 Remove DHCP

My ip setting sun my server nic is this way and I plan to leave it only

Server settings 
IP 192.168.0.2 subnet 255.255.255.0
IP 192.168.1 2 subnet 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.0.253 (this is the IP of internet gateway/router )
DNS 127.0.0.1

Step 4 create DHCP

Step 5 create scope 1 of 192.168.0.1 through 192.168.0.254 subnet 255.255.255.0 with the exclusions I need 

Step 6 create scope 2 192.168.1.1 through 182.168.1.254 subnet 255.255.255.0

Step 7 create super scope and put them both in it 

Is this all did I miss a step do something wrong?


----------



## jedfred79 (Jun 14, 2011)

jedfred79 said:


> i guess I don't I installed the RRAS after trying to trouble shoot the problem. I did a super scope sometime back had no success so I tabled it and came back to it and released one part I had missed in the begging was creating a a second ip on the network adapter. Then I tried again and when the first scope filled up and start to second scope and I thought had it until it wouldn't surf on second scope then I started messing with it. And also posting the questions here. So what I will do is blow out the super scope and the dhcp and also the RRAS and start again when I can take their server down again. I want to say how much I want to thank all of you for your help! It will be a few days before I will try again. If you don't mind I will let you know the steps I plan then maybe if I have a mistake in plan you could tell me. Step 1 uninstall RRAS Step 2 delete super scope Step 3 Remove DHCP My ip setting sun my server nic is this way and I plan to leave it only Server settings IP 192.168.0.2 subnet 255.255.255.0 IP 192.168.1 2 subnet 255.255.255.0 Gateway 192.168.0.253 (this is the IP of internet gateway/router ) DNS 127.0.0.1 Step 4 create DHCP Step 5 create scope 1 of 192.168.0.1 through 192.168.0.254 subnet 255.255.255.0 with the exclusions I need Step 6 create scope 2 192.168.1.1 through 182.168.1.254 subnet 255.255.255.0 Step 7 create super scope and put them both in it Is this all did I miss a step do something wrong?


Sorry bad spelling and no prof reading enough realized instead of released and beginning instead of begging me so stupid.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: super scope problems*

"Is this all did I miss a step do something wrong? "

Gateway is 192.168.0.253 

Is that gateway ip in the range of IP 192.168.1 2 subnet 255.255.255.0?

The answer is no since that subnet mask results in 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.255. No x.x.0.x possible which is why when a host gets a x.x.1.x ip it has no internet.

If you want the gateway available for both subnets you need a supernet subnet mask. This means you create ONE dhcp scope but use the recommended subnet mask instead of 255.255.255.0

That would be one scope starting at 192.168.0.0 and ending at 192.168.1.255. With that subnet mask the entire range can access your gateway.

Server ip should only be one ip and not two. Having the server ip talk to both subnets doesn't make a difference to your host gateway issue.


----------



## jedfred79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> "Is this all did I miss a step do something wrong? " Gateway is 192.168.0.253 Is that gateway ip in the range of IP 192.168.1 2 subnet 255.255.255.0? The answer is no since that subnet mask results in 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.255. No x.x.0.x possible which is why when a host gets a x.x.1.x ip it has no internet. If you want the gateway available for both subnets you need a supernet subnet mask. This means you create ONE dhcp scope but use the recommended subnet mask instead of 255.255.255.0 That would be one scope starting at 192.168.0.0 and ending at 192.168.1.255. With that subnet mask the entire range can access your gateway. Server ip should only be one ip and not two. Having the server ip talk to both subnets doesn't make a difference to your host gateway issue.


I don't think we are on the same page. You do know I am talking about Windows 2008 server R2 it doing the DHCP inside of it has a thing called Superscope not Supernet? But I have begun to research super netting as of what I think you are talking about. As Spock would say fascinating. At this time I am trying to fix the Superscope though. I have setup a test on my server and tried to do 1 scope with it doing 10.0.0.0 to 10.0.1.255 and 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.1.255 and Windows server 2008 won't let it do that best case it wants to make a Superscope. Once again thank you for your response! If I choose to go to the Supernet I use normally use routers that have dd-wrt on them is this possible on it?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: super scope problems*

What is the issue with creating a supernetted dhcp scope?

Superscopes are mainly for routed environments with routers having dhcp relay enabled so they can pass the dhcp traffic to the correct remote subnet. This isn't what you are trying to do.

There is nothing to fix in the superscope as I have outlined. I don't see you understanding why the gateway ip is not available to that subnet.


----------



## jedfred79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> What is the issue with creating a supernetted dhcp scope? Superscopes are mainly for routed environments with routers having dhcp relay enabled so they can pass the dhcp traffic to the correct remote subnet. This isn't what you are trying to do. There is nothing to fix in the superscope as I have outlined. I don't see you understanding why the gateway ip is not available to that subnet.


I ask you have ever done a Superscope in windows 2008 r2 server?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: super scope problems*

In 2000/2003 but not in 2008. I am not seeing any difference in the documentation

2003 
Using superscopes: Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP)

2008
Configuring a DHCP Superscope

So why do you think its not working?
Does your router support multiple gateways?


----------



## jedfred79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> In 2000/2003 but not in 2008. I am not seeing any difference in the documentation 2003 Using superscopes: Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) 2008 Configuring a DHCP Superscope So why do you think its not working? Does your router support multiple gateways?


Ok on my test at my shop i did this.

1. I deleted my scopes then removed super scope.

2. I deleted second IP on server network adapter 

3. I change my subnet on server network adapter to 255.255.254.0

4. The deleted DHCP on server and recreated it.

5. The I configured it to start at 10.0.0.2 and end at 10.0.1.254 with subnet at 255.255.254.0 gateway 10.0.0.1 and my DNS from Internet provider

6. I did a excluded address from 10.0.0.2 to 10.0.0.255 so it would give the first address at 10.0.1.1 

So the server is as follows on the adapt settings are as follows
IP 10.0.0.253
Subnet 255.255.254.0
Gateway 10.0.0.1
DNS from my provider

Client PC that obtained address from DHCP is as follows
IP 10.0.1.1
Subnet 255.255.254.0
Gateway 10.0.0.1
DNS 10.0.0.1 

And it works perfect! Thank you so much you finally made me see the light no more Superscope thoughts. Thank you for your patience with and old hard headed fool like me!

Not sure it will allow RDP though but I can make all of those static in the lower range. Will I have to change all of the static address to the subnet 255,255,254.0? The client's server scope is 192.168.0.1 through 192.168.0.254 I will change the same way I did here at my shop so I will change server net to subnet 255.255.254.0 do the DHCP scope 192.168.0.5 to 192.168.1.254 with a subnet 255.255.254.0. That is correct ? And no Superscope! 

Once again thank you!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: super scope problems*

Glad to see you got it working!

There should be no issues with RDP but remember if wanting more than one RDP connection you have to change the listening port from the default 3389 and forward that modified port number 3390 for example] to the static ip of the 2nd RDP connection.

I would recommend changing all static applied ips to the supernet mask. It will make things easier down the road for you.


----------

